# كل اللهجات : السؤال عن الوقت ؟



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
في البلاد العربية ، كيف يكون السؤال عن الوقت بحسب اللهجات ؟
في العراق نقول غالبا : 
بيش الساعة ؟
أصلها : بأي شيء الساعة ؟
ونقول أيضا : إشگد الساعة ؟
أصلها : إيش گد - إيش گدر  - أي شيء گدر  - أي شيء قدر .
أي : ما مقدار الساعة ؟


----------



## elroy

باللهجة الفلسطينية:

قدّيش/قدّيه الساعة؟
أو
شو/إيش الساعة؟


----------



## rayloom

نقول كم الساعة في اللهجات الحجازية والنجدية.


----------



## Hemza

وعليكم السلام

في اللهجة المغربية نقول

اشحال الساعة
قديش الساعة
كم الساعة (اللهجة البدوية)


----------



## djara

في التونسية
قدّاش/قدّاه الوقت؟


----------

